# Hobbyamazone



## Demurral

Richard war mit ZWEI Frauen, keine von denen war seine Ehefrau, die Yvonne heisst. Dann kommt die und...

Richards angeheiratete Hobbyamazone Yvonne stürmte in Begleitung zweier Möbelträger in das Schlafzimmer und schaute triumphierend ihren Gatten an, der gerade im Begriff war, sich seine Schuhe zuzubinden.

Ich kann alles verstehen aber...was verstehen sie für "hobbyamazone"??

su amazóna de compromiso??? su amazona de hobby?

danke im Voraus!


----------



## Estopa

Demurral said:


> su amazóna de compromiso??? su amazona de hobby?


 
Su amazona aficionada (una mujer que practica la equitación como pasatiempo).


----------



## ErOtto

Estopa said:


> Su amazona aficionada (una mujer que practica la equitación como pasatiempo).


 
Creo que en este caso no es precisamente la equitación... aunque sí otra forma de cabalgar.  (Véase este hilo).

Demurral, ¿sigues con la traducción del cuento erótico? 
Si es así, imagina qué podría ser lo que le gusta _*cabalgar*_ a la tal Yvonne. 
Lo de hobby... porque no lo hace como _profesional_. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Estopa

ErOtto said:


> Creo que en este caso no es precisamente la equitación... aunque sí otra forma de cabalgar.  (Véase este hilo).



¡Ah, eso se avisa! Sin contexto no está claro qué tipo de "deporte" practica la chica.


----------



## Geviert

Caramba, ya decía yo. Dudaba en precisarlo, pero ese _amazona _en caballo me parecía muy, muy sospechosa 

Dado que es un neologismo jergal, yo lo dejaría a la fantasia equina correspondiente. El DRAE reconoce un término cubano: *jinetera*, pero creo que sería una amazona profesional, así que no funciona ("jinetera principiante"   tal vez).


----------



## Demurral

hahahaha!!! buena erotto!

Aunque traduzco al catalán y en este caso tuve que separarme bastante del texto fuente mi opción de traducción al ver que no me respondía nadie fue: "el mujerota con la que pasaba sus ratos libres"...

ahora, si en lugar de "pasaba", pongo cabalgaba...mola un montón!   además, en mi versión catalana "mujerota" está literalmente traducido como "caballón de mujer"...aunque tal vez ponga "amazona"...

Así: "una mujer amazona/grande amazona con la que cabalgaba en sus ratos libres"! F*CK Yeah! me encanta.


Gracias, Estopa, Erotto!


----------



## Demurral

geviert, también gracias! 
jinetera no me suena demasiado bien...pero gracias por la aportación.

WR FTW!


PD: Verzeihen Sie mir, Herr Perdersoli...Ich werde aber wohl aus der Übersetzung mein Beruf machen! ;P


----------



## Geviert

de nada en realidad.

Aja. Si traduces al catalán, tendrás que buscar un término equino-amoroso correspondiente a ese léxico. 

me gusta: "una grande amazona* (son solo mujeres) con la que cabalgaba en sus ratos libres". Suena muy ambiguo, por lo tanto eficaz estéticamente. ¡saludos!

PS. Verzeihung angenommen Herr Demurral, aber ich vestehe nicht genau... worin liegt beruflich das Problem mit dem _Jineteras_?


----------



## Estopa

Demurral said:


> Así: "una mujer amazona/grande amazona con la que cabalgaba en sus ratos libres"! F*CK Yeah! me encanta.


 
Hmmm... En realidad la que cabalga es ella, el tal Richard es la montura, je je. 

En la traducción no aparece que se trata de su esposa (angeheiratet), supongo que deberías mencionarlo.

Edit: Estoy interpretando demasiado, quizá la montura no sea Richard, sino otro(s). El texto no aporta la información.


----------



## ErOtto

Estopa said:


> Hmmm... En realidad la que cabalga es ella, el tal Richard es la montura, je je.


 
El tal Richard y todo lo que respira o tiene pulso... y que a la de tres no se haya subido a un árbol. 



Estopa said:


> Edit: Estoy interpretando demasiado, quizá la montura no sea Richard, sino otro(s). El texto no aporta la información.


 
Si, vaya si la aporta... 

Richards angeheiratete Hobbyamazone Yvonne stürmte in Begleitung zweier Möbelträger in das Schlafzimmer und schaute triumphierend ihren Gatten an

...en subrayado las _nuevas monturas temporales_. 

...en rojo la relación entre *Richard*, _el dueño de la yegua  _y el nombre de la misma (*Yvonne*).

*Demurral*: _caballón de mujer_ no tiene por qué tener connotaciones sexuales. Normalmente se llama así a las que son grandes y fuertes... es decir... una amazona. 



> *amazona**.*
> (Del lat. _Amāzon, -ōnis,_ y este del gr. ᾿Αμαζών).
> *2.* f. Mujer de ánimo varonil. << acepción en la edición actual del DRAE
> *2. *f. Mujer de apariencia o carácter fuerte y combativo. << acepción del avance de la 23ª edición


 
Lo de *hobby* lo puedes 'adaptar' usando *vocacional *como elemento descriptivo, con la doble acepción de _no profesional_ y, al tiempo, que _lo da todo._ 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Estopa

ErOtto, supongo que habrás leído la novela o que conocerás el texto por otros hilos que haya abierto Demurral. Nada en esta frase hace suponer que Yvonne se esté acostando con los transportistas.

Yo había pensado que estaban de mudanza y que los llevaba al dormitorio para que retiraran los muebles, y el hecho de que le lance a su esposo una mirada triunfal puede tener muchas causas, ¿no?.


----------



## ErOtto

Estopa said:


> Yo había pensado que estaban de mudanza y que los llevaba al dormitorio para que retiraran los muebles...


 
Por supuesto, es evidente... en un cuento erótico, lo _más normal del mundo_ es hacer una mudanza. 
Es como en las películas porno... que al final se casan. 

No sé, no sé... pero no me acaba de convencer del todo lo de la mudanza.


----------



## Estopa

¡Ja, ja! Al final van a acabar como en la canción de Aute (Una de dos, o me llevo a esa mujer, o entre los cinco nos lo montamos, si puede ser....). Sería el final perfecto para el cuento.


----------



## ErOtto

Estopa said:


> Sería el final perfecto para el cuento.


 


La culpa de todo la tuvo el Rey Arturo al inventar la mesa/tabla *redonda*... porque de la mesa a la cama sólo hay un paso.


----------



## Demurral

Estopa said:


> ErOtto, supongo que habrás leído la novela o que conocerás el texto por otros hilos que haya abierto Demurral. Nada en esta frase hace suponer que Yvonne se esté acostando con los transportistas.
> 
> Yo había pensado que estaban de mudanza y que los llevaba al dormitorio para que retiraran los muebles, y el hecho de que le lance a su esposo una mirada triunfal puede tener muchas causas, ¿no?.





ErOtto said:


> Por supuesto, es evidente... en un cuento erótico, lo _más normal del mundo_ es hacer una mudanza.
> Es como en las películas porno... que al final se casan.
> 
> No sé, no sé... pero no me acaba de convencer del todo lo de la mudanza.



siento decepcionaros, però los "mozos de mudanzas" son simples mozos de mudanzas. XDD aunque si quereis, podeis ver lo que ocurre!

http://www.erozuna.de/erotischeliteratur/erotischegeschichten/sexundsprache.php


----------



## ErOtto

Demurral said:


> siento decepcionaros, però los "mozos de mudanzas" son simples mozos de mudanzas.


 
Vaya una m... de cuento erótico. 

@Estopa:  ¡Tenías razón! Se ve que mi imaginación iba por libre.


----------



## Estopa

¡Ya lo veo! ¡Estabas inspiradísimo!... 

Die Gedanken sind frei...


----------



## Demurral

hablando con el profesor llegamos a la conclusión de que el primer post de Estopa era la mejor opción...

era simple información añadida sobre Yvonne que se debía traducir por "amazona amateur" o incluso "jinetera amateur"...

y lo peor és que ya he enviado el texto al concurso!


de todos modos, gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Estopa

Demurral said:


> y lo peor és que ya he enviado el texto al concurso!



¡Cuánto lo siento! 
No sabía que la traducción fuera para un concurso. 

A ver si otra vez tienes más suerte.


----------

